# Blotchy skin after showering?



## Lucy (Nov 19, 2008)

i've noticed lately after i get out of the shower i get blotchy red patches on my forehead and around my nose! i usually cleanse or at least wipe my makeup off before i get into the shower, and moisturise as soon as i get out. does anyone know what causes this? it goes down after half an hour or so. it never used to happen to me though! help!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 19, 2008)

This used to happen to me when I used to take really hot showers. Other than that I'm sure what it could be other than a change of the weather affecting you.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah it used to happen to me as well, except it was usually on my chest. I also think it may have been because the water was too hot.


----------



## Andi (Nov 19, 2008)

itÂ´s probably just the warmth on your skin that increases blood flow (the facial capillaries are very prone to that, some people can even get broken capillaries on their nose/cheeks if the weather is too cold, or if they get hot in the sauna) and makes you appear flushed.

I donÂ´t have that problem under the shower, but when I work out or use a sauna my face gets super flushed and warm to the touch and stays like that for about 1 hour or to.


----------



## leenybeeny (Nov 19, 2008)

I get this on my chest.. I think it is from the heat..


----------



## Lucy (Nov 19, 2008)

i don't have really hot showers though..i guess it could be the change in weather, the house is a lot colder now its winter so maybe its the shock of coming from a warm environment to a cold one? :S i dunno..


----------



## fawp (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep! It's caused by hot water. Nothing to worry about, though.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 22, 2008)

Yup, it's caused by hot water (too hot for you), but it fades, nothing to worry about


----------

